# Going away bevvies - O'malleys - Wed 24 Nov



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Guys,

Im going to Japan in early December and would like to have a bit of a get together with the Canberra crew before i fly out. I will still come back to the berra for cod opening each year (keen!) but this will be the end of my time here unfortunately.

Would be great to say hooray to all you dudes and have a few beers - like we need an excuse to drink beer :lol:

Date: Wednesday 24 November
Place: King Omalleys beergarden in the city
Time: 5.30pm onwards

Cheers and hope to see you there ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Sad times (for us anyway). I'll definitely do my best to make it. You may see the cover shot as a going away present (due 2 days earlier).


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good, will be there


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sad times indeed, but many great trips to reminisce over........see you all on Wednesday


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry i cant make it mate stuck in newcastle but all the best with the trip

dont trust him if he invites you back to see his pet snake....


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm there. ;-)


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

What! You moving to Japan? I haven't had time to learn all your secrets yet!

I won't be able to make it on the 24th, but best of luck on your move and I'll see you on the water when you come back for a visit.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Def make it over for a beer with you Chris, see you Wednesday.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

johnH said:


> You moving to Japan?


Hi john, i fly out on 5 dec to teach english and travel around over there for a while (and to raid the vending machines   )

Catch you all on wednesday!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

pescado said:


> (and to raid the vending machines   )


It's all about the vending machines:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

pescado said:


> johnH said:
> 
> 
> > You moving to Japan?
> ...


Isnt that the scam that unscupulous companies use to lure Aussies overseas to work as sex slaves? :shock: Good luck!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Davey G said:


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > johnH said:
> ...


That's what he's hoping! :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumpity bump, this is tonight peeps 8)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Will be there to make sure he leaves.

I mean, farewell him.


----------

